# Edge refinement for various steels



## Consequence (Apr 22, 2018)

Hi all,

id like to improve my sharpening, and i find that some steels can take edges at various refinements better than others 
or that certain types of stones give a better edge to steels or certain steel heat treatment
can anyone talk about their experiences or opinions?
looking at clean carbon steels to alloyed carbon steels, to semi stainless, stainless, high alloyed stainless and of course HSPS or HSTS.
thank you!


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 22, 2018)

Part of it is the steel and the other part is the forging process. Two different makers can have the same exact steel with wildly different results. Grain structure, carbide size, hardness. I'm not a maker so I can't speak about the details but as an end user I've sharpened quite a few knives in AEBL with some of them resulting in easy sharpening experiences and excellent lasting edges with others being a chore to sharpen and resulting edges lacking in total sharpness and edge retention.


----------



## K813zra (Apr 22, 2018)

From my limited experience with my knives as sharpened by me I find that steels that are said to be coarser grained tend to retain and hold more 'bite' than finer grains steels. Either directly of the stones and as they dull. I also find that if you take a finer grained steel and drop back a stone or two in the progression you can emulate this to an extent.

I suppose there are loads and loads of variables as to why I have had that experience though. Regardless I find it is just easier to use stones for tasks rather than stones for steels if you catch my drift. Ymmv.


----------

